
Science Is in the Details - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/27/opinion/27harris.html?_r=1&ref=opinion&pagewanted=all
======
tokenadult
Relating this to your previous submission from the Boston Globe, is Francis
Collins the answer to the concerns raised about Richard Dawkins and PZ Myers,
or is he part of a worse concern?

Thanks in general for all the interesting submissions about imparting science
knowledge to the general public.

